# Time to Chop?



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys!



 it has been 58 days since flower start...what do you guys think? 

View attachment WP_20150807_004.jpg


View attachment WP_20150807_003.jpg


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Aug 7, 2015)

My eyes can't detect any amber, so I'd say wait.

Ever thought of getting a USB microscope?  They are really nice.  They magnify trichomes so well, even a caveman like me usually nails peak harvest time.


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2015)

It would depend on how you like your smoke. If you like a more middle of the road high then All Cloudy is not a bad place to chop at. If you like it a little more on the Body Stone or Semi Narcotic side then I would wait it out a couple more days or so till you get some Amber going. A note of caution though, I have had Strains that just would not throw many Ambers. They would get to like 5-10% and stall there.  How about a full plant pic? Is the plant showing signs of fading?


----------



## zem (Aug 7, 2015)

i have a strain that finishes in 60, another in 70, some sativas take forever, you need better magnification imo


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2015)

Its a 60x jewelry loupe...its all I have thats gonna allow me to see what I can so I'm gonna use it...and the hairs are starting to turn orange...it just looks like she's getting ready to be harvested imo... And its not letting me load pictures again...i think my app is broke


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe chop a cola or two now, and harvest when you see amber, and compare the resultant smoke to see how you'd like it next grow?  Seems like an opportunity for a good comparison.


----------



## Locked (Aug 7, 2015)

I am with Hotel...perfect chance to take a bit now start the drying process and wait on the rest of the plant. If you have the patience to wait another 5-7 days you will be able to compare the two and see where she shines.  jmo


----------



## zem (Aug 7, 2015)

60x should be enough, could be hard to get good pics though. I would take HL's advice :aok:


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah I think I will do that and just have a difference..but these are only bagseed...and the last bag seed im ever gonna grow. So I dont need next grows comparison really...im not knocking your advice its actually really good idea im gonna do it in the future and am still going to with these!



 I have a 22 day old Cropical Fruit Auto and she's looking great sofar!


----------

